# Horse heat in both hind pasterns.



## Spiritedly (18 December 2017)

My mare has developed heat in both her hind pasterns with some slight swelling. There's no sign of injury and she's not lame...although it possibly wouldn't show if she was as it's both hinds affected...and is happy in herself, in fact was full of 'beans when I walked her round the block!
She lives out all year and the field has some quite badly poached areas, she also has Wobblers so I get a bit paranoid when it comes to her legs. 
I have the vet coming Thursday to take blood for her ACTH levels and I'll get him to have a look but I'm after suggestions of cause/treatment before then if anyone has any ideas?


----------



## Casey76 (19 December 2017)

Mud fever?


----------



## ycbm (19 December 2017)

Bruises in the feet from walking on icy ruts in the field?


----------



## [131452] (19 December 2017)

I was going to say mud fever too. 
Can you feel any cuts or scabs around the area?


----------



## Spiritedly (20 December 2017)

There is still heat today but she is still not showing signs og lameness.
My initial thought was mud fever too although she has no scabs or sores.
Bruises are possible although she is barefoot and according to my carrier  has the toughest feet they have ever seen.


----------



## Spiritedly (21 December 2017)

So the vet came today and thinks it may be arthritis :'(  He advised cold hosing every day at least twice and Bute if it seems painful then depending on whether the cold hosing works or not X raying in a couple of weeks.
Not what I wanted to hear but as a plus the cold deep mud should help with reducing the heat!


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (21 December 2017)

ChristmasSpirit said:



			My mare has developed heat in both her hind pasterns with some slight swelling. There's no sign of injury and she's not lame...although it possibly wouldn't show if she was as it's both hinds affected...and is happy in herself, in fact was full of 'beans when I walked her round the block!
She lives out all year and the field has some quite badly poached areas, she also has Wobblers so I get a bit paranoid when it comes to her legs. 
I have the vet coming Thursday to take blood for her ACTH levels and I'll get him to have a look but I'm after suggestions of cause/treatment before then if anyone has any ideas?
		
Click to expand...

Is it around the tendon sheath, or at the front , as a few things could cause it with the snow and uneven ground we have had of late or as it is soft now maybe the horse has had a hoolie around the field and slipped.

Oops just seen your replies above


----------

